# Short-term Car Lease or Rental



## bsmith100 (Jan 29, 2014)

We will be living near Rome for about 4 months in the fall of 2014 and will need a car. I've read about the Renault and Peugeot short-term lease programs, and wonder if there are other options (besides a hugely expensive rental). Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, as a U.S. resident (I assume), one option is to participate in the European Delivery Program offered by a European automaker. That is, you can buy a car through your local dealer in the U.S., fly to Europe (occasionally on the automaker's tab -- Volvo sometimes offers that), pick up the car at the factory, drive it around Europe (mostly in Italy in your case), then drop it off at the shipping port to have it sent to the U.S. And all of that can be more affordable than leasing a car in Italy for an extended period, at least if you're interested in buying a car anyway.

One of the manufacturer's programs lets you drive the car around Europe for as many as 12 months -- I don't remember which one at this instant -- but check the usual suspects. That'd be BMW, Audi, Mercedes, Volvo, Porsche, etc.


----------



## BelloBello (Jan 18, 2014)

Years ago when I worked as a travel agent, I helped my clients with rental cars. Always from the US. 
One of the mistakes my clients made was a big one. They would check the fine print of their credit card, and believed what was printed, they didn't need to take the comprehensive coverage. When they returned the car and there was a problem, they found out the credit card co. would not cover the for damage.
Always take out the comprehensive and still hold your breath.

Cars are stolen, broke in to, etc.


----------



## bsmith100 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions, BBCWatcher. We are US residents, but don't want to buy a car at this point. We are hoping to find a lease or lower cost rental.


----------



## bsmith100 (Jan 29, 2014)

BelloBello, thanks for the warning!


----------

